# Dura ace 7900 verus ultegra cassette



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi everyone. Besides the obvious lighter weight with the DA, are there any other "noticeable" difference between the two cassettes. The DA cassette costs over $100 more, so I was wondering if there are any other benefits to switching besides weight shaving. Thanks.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a Shimmy DA cassette on one bike and Ultegra cassettes on my two other bikes. I can't tell any difference in shifting between the two. I'd say go with Ultegra.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Unless you consider needing to replace it sooner a benefit: No.

No noticeable advantage over 105 either.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. So, I guess it's just a weight and durability thing. I already have the ultegra 6700 cassette. Was considering trying to drop a little more weight, but didn't want to switch just for weight shaving. If there's really no performance gain (ie, smoother shifting), I think I'll pass.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Only downside*



Cni2i said:


> Thanks guys. So, I guess it's just a weight and durability thing. I already have the ultegra 6700 cassette. Was considering trying to drop a little more weight, but didn't want to switch just for weight shaving. If there's really no performance gain (ie, smoother shifting), I think I'll pass.


No shifting or other performance improvement, much more expensive, much faster cog wear on the Ti cogs. What's to like?


----------



## SinnerDC2 (Apr 15, 2010)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Unless you consider needing to replace it sooner a benefit: No.
> 
> No noticeable advantage over 105 either.



Tha'ts good info to know. I got a 105 rear cassette on my used DA bike and feeling slided performance wise.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

" So, I guess it's just a weight and durability thing"

Only weight
Ultegra cassettes will last a little longer than Dura Ace, so you can buy two of them, to make then last "twice" as long.

Dura Ace cassettes are made for "sponsored" Cat 1-2 riders, or people who like to ride around on bike paths and wave at people.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Bonktown is currently selling Ultegra Cassettes for $50. 12-25. Not a bad deal at all!


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

Haven't compared the 6700 to the 6600 Ultegra yet, but the difference between my 6600 cassettes and my 7900 cassette is night and day. I only (and very grudgingly) went with the DA cassette because I got a set of wheels with a DA-only freehub, but it only took one ride to show me that, when paired with the new chain, it shifted quicker and smoother than any 105, Ultegra, or SRAM 1070 cassette I've owned yet. However, the opposite is true if I don't clean after nearly every ride- it shifts noticably poorer than my other setups after the same amount of grime has built up on it. This is good in my case because it makes sure I keep it clean and get the most mileage out of it. 
I still can't say 100% if the money was worth it, but the little improvements in shifting speed and smoothness go a long way to making the ride more enjoyable. Speaking of that, it's probably about time to replace the chain and squeeze some more life out of this thing...


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Clean a cassette nearly every ride? Really? That just seems unbelievable to me that any drive train would require that much fussiness.


----------



## tlc4bikes (Dec 31, 2009)

Instead of a "DA only freehub" didn't you mean a "10 speed only freehub"? Shimano's new cassettes are nice and their new chains are nice. Too bad they had to raise the cost so much.


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

tlc4bikes said:


> Instead of a "DA only freehub" didn't you mean a "10 speed only freehub"? Shimano's new cassettes are nice and their new chains are nice. Too bad they had to raise the cost so much.


No, it's literally a DA-only freehub. You won't see them too often, but in an effort to save every last gram, Easton made a spline setup that only fits the super-tight tolerances of the DA cassette.

Camilo- I'd agree with you if I didn't have to deal with it! I've never had a drivetrain that was so smooth when clean and so aggrivating when grungy. If I do two 50-ish mile rides on it, by the end of the second ride it is getting fussy; if I go out for a third I'm in a bad mood the whole time. I get away with just wiping and lubing it for a few rides, but it needs much more attention than my other 10 speed bikes.


----------

